# Gnome blocked

## ilconte

Buonasera. Sto tentando di installare Gnome sulla mia Gentoo box ma non riesco ad effettuare l'operazione perché emerge mi dice che un pacchetto è bloccato. Ho letto la documentazione e ho capito che in questi casi e necessario rimuovere il pacchetto incriminato. Quando tento di effettuare tale l'operazione, emerge mi dice che il pacchetto stesso non esiste (non è installato). Come posso fare per risolvere il mio problema? Mi scuso se la domanda è banale ma non riesco a capire quello che devo fare nonostante le ricerche sul forum. Grazie a tutti.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Riesci a postare i nomi dei pacchetti incriminati?

----------

## ilconte

Ecco il pacchetto che mi blocca:

```

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.22-r5
```

----------

## riverdragon

emerge -C udev && emerge -uDavN world

----------

## ilconte

Ho dato il comando che mi avete suggerito. Vi ringrazio ma non riuscivo proprio a togliere il blocco.

----------

## gutter

Per favore edita il tuo primo post aggiungendo [Risolto] al titolo.

----------

## ilconte

Magari avessi risolto... Quando dò il comando "emerge gnome" ricevo questo output d'errore.

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 218) dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 to /

 * intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking intltool-0.35.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/work

 * Applying intltool-0.35.5-update.patch ...                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/work/intltool-0.35.5 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/work/intltool-0.35.5/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  706:  Called econf

 *   ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-util/intltool-0.35.5:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/intltool-0.35.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line  706:  Called econf

 *   ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/intltool-0.35.5/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

----------

## bandreabis

Cosa dice  *Quote:*   

> emerge -av dev-perl/XML-Parser

 

----------

## ilconte

Il pacchetto viene emerso normalmente... Ora ho avviato anche l'"emersione" di Gnome e tutto sembra filare liscio. Che cos'era successo? Grazie per l'aiuto, siete fantastici.

----------

## ilconte

Continuo ad aver problemi nella compilazione di Gnome. Ora ricevo questo errore:

```

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  598:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  532:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

Cosa devo fare? Grazie a tutti per la pazienza

----------

## riverdragon

Come c'è scritto nell'output che hai postato, scrivi qui il primo errore che compare.

----------

## ilconte

Ecco tutto l'output:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 98) gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1 to /

 * gnome-user-docs-2.20.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-user-docs-2.20.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnome-user-docs-2.20.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/work/gnome-user-docs-2.20.1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-scrollkeeper --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for GNOME2_USER_DOCS... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating gnome-user-docs.spec

config.status: creating gnome2-user-guide/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome2-accessibility-guide/Makefile

config.status: creating gnome2-system-admin-guide/Makefile

Making all in gnome2-user-guide

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/work/gnome-user-docs-2.20.1/gnome2-user-guide'

if ! test -d ar/; then mkdir ar/; fi

if [ -f "C/user-guide.xml" ]; then d="../"; else d="/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/work/gnome-user-docs-2.20.1/gnome2-user-guide/"; fi; \

        (cd ar/ && \

          `which xml2po` -e -p \

            "${d}ar/ar.po" \

            "${d}C/user-guide.xml" > user-guide.xml.tmp && \

            cp user-guide.xml.tmp user-guide.xml && rm -f user-guide.xml.tmp)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/xml2po", line 35, in <module>

    import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

make[1]: *** [ar/user-guide.xml] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/work/gnome-user-docs-2.20.1/gnome2-user-guide'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  598:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  532:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  598:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  532:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

----------

## ilconte

Ho emerso "libxml2" e sembra che la compilazione di Gnome continui. Speriamo sia la volta buona. Non mi era mai capitato di ricevere errori in compilazione...

----------

## ilconte

Ennesimo blocco, ennesimo errore:

```
alculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7 to /

 * notification-daemon-0.3.7.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking notification-daemon-0.3.7.tar.gz ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking notification-daemon-0.3.7.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: notification-daemon-0.3.7

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.4.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.20.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7 ...

 * econf: updating notification-daemon-0.3.7/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating notification-daemon-0.3.7/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for iconv... /usr/bin/iconv

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for catalogs to be installed...  de nl sv

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for NOTIFICATION_DAEMON... yes

checking for GDK... yes

Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

checking for gconftool-2... /usr/bin/gconftool-2

checking dbus version... 1.0.2

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating data/Makefile

config.status: creating data/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating src/daemon/Makefile

config.status: creating src/themes/Makefile

config.status: creating src/themes/bubble/Makefile

config.status: creating src/themes/standard/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing intltool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

notification-daemon v0.3.7

prefix............... : /usr

dbus-1 system.d dir.. : /etc/dbus-1/system.d

dbus-1 services dir.. : /usr/share/dbus-1/services

Now type make to compile

Then su to root and type: make install

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7'

Making all in data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/data'

LC_ALL=C ../intltool-merge -s -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po notification-daemon.schemas.in notification-daemon.schemas

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into notification-daemon.schemas.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/data'

Making all in po

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/po'

file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

          && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file de.po

file=`echo nl | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

          && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file nl.po

file=`echo sv | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \

          && rm -f $file && /usr/bin/gmsgfmt -o $file sv.po

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/po'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src'

Making all in daemon

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src/daemon'

dbus-binding-tool --mode=glib-server --prefix=notification_daemon \

                ./notificationdaemon.xml > notificationdaemon-dbus-glue.h

dbus-binding-tool: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [notificationdaemon-dbus-glue.h] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src/daemon'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/work/notification-daemon-0.3.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2512:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1911:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2512:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1911:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Come posso fare per risolvere? Come mai questi continui errori? Grazie

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho avuto problemi personalmente, ma c'è una discussione sull'argomento: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-575340.html

E' il famigerato libexpat.so, credo.

----------

## ilconte

Grazie! Sì, è proprio lui...

----------

